# Navarre Beach Surf Fishing



## clevesque1118 (Mar 12, 2008)

Went surf fishing on Navarre Beach today and caught three. I used fresh shrimp, I peeled them and used very small pieces. I was casting in the closer wash outs. Hope I could help anyone. Good Luck Fishing.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice!!!! what kind of hook/rigs were you using if you dont mind me asking. And welcome to the forum by the way. Great first post.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *clevesque1118 (3/11/2008)*Went surf fishing on Navarre Beach today and caught three. I used fresh shrimp, I peeled them and used very small pieces. I was casting in the closer wash outs. Hope I could help anyone. Good Luck Fishing.




Very cool first post and first "logged" visit! Thanks - looking forward to this weekend. 



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *clevesque1118 (3/11/2008)*Went surf fishing on Navarre Beach today and caught three.


caught three what?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

pomps?


----------



## clevesque1118 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry I didn't even notice that I didn't say what I was catching. They were all Pomps.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report and welcome aboard.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard and conrgats on the pomps.


----------



## HeloGuy (Feb 24, 2008)

:clap Good Job:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Right on! I'll be out that way on Sunday.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great first post. Welcome aboard.


----------

